# RV Scooter rack - spare tyre on rear though!



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Greetings,

Having just bought a Coachmen Mirada, I want to fit a scooter rack on the rear and have seen a few on the net, but the large spare wheel is mounted on the rear and it seems most racks are fairly tight against the body - or are they adjustable??? Any advice? Also - there are so many scooters out there, the range is bewildering! I want one to commute short distances, fit with a leg skirt, (not sexy but practical!) and have some space to store helmet and jacket when parked up at the station - any suggestions??? (I have a fill bike licence, but a 125 will do me, being cheap and light!)

Thanks


----------

